# Wir haben nichts von niemandem über unsere eigene Vergangenheit zu lernen



## bearded

Moderatornotiz: Von hier abgespalten.

Hier noch ein Beispiel von deutscher 'Doppelverneinung':
Der Biden-Entscheidung zur Einstufung des Massakers an Armeniern (1915) als Völkermord zufolge soll der türkische Außenminister u.a. erklärt haben:
,,Wir haben _nichts von niemandem_ über unsere eigene Vergangenheit zu lernen'' (heutige Nachricht im 3sat-Teletext).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> deutscher 'Doppelverneinung'





bearded said:


> der türkische Außenminister


Nun ja, vielleicht ist das eher eine nicht besonders gut geglückte Übersetzung. Wahrscheinlich eine wörtliche Übersetzung. Es ist also zweifelhaft, ob man das als natürliche deutsche Doppelverneinung bezeichnen kann.

Das sprachliche Niveau dieser Meldung scheint allgemein nicht hoch zu sein:


bearded said:


> Der Biden-Entscheidung zur Einstufung des Massakers an Armeniern (1915) als Völkermord zufolge soll der türkische Außenminister u.a. erklärt haben:


_Der Entscheidung zufolge_ soll X erklärt haben 

 Als Reaktion auf Bidens Entscheidung, das Massaker … einzustufen, soll …
 Als Reaktion auf Bidens Einstufung des Massakers … soll …

Oder gibt es eine Schweizer Spezialbedeutung des Wortes ›zufolge‹?


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Nun ja, vielleicht ist das eher eine nicht besonders gut geglückte Übersetzung.


Wieso, das ist doch eine übliche Formulierung? Ich hätte sie nur nicht in einem standardsprachlichen Text erwartet. Da es Wiedergabe gesprochen Textes war, hat er der Autor wohl diese sehr umgangssprachliche Formulierung gewählt.


----------



## bearded

Hallo Schlabberlatz

1.


Schlabberlatz said:


> zweifelhaft, ob man das als natürliche deutsche Doppelverneinung bezeichnen kann.


Ja, aber bei 3sat arbeiten immerhin deutsche Redakteure...

2. Der gesamte Satz ''Der Beiden-Entscheidung.. zufolge...'' stammt von mir.  Ich gebe zu, dass mir heute Morgen kein besonders hoher Stil gelungen ist...  Original ist nur der Teil in Anführungszeichen.



Schlabberlatz said:


> gibt es eine Schweizer Spezialbedeutung des Wortes ›zufolge‹


Nein, aber eine italienische (nur ein Witz): Deine Ausdrücke ''als Reaktion'' usw. sind natürlich viel besser 
Ich meinte ''der Entscheidung zufolge'' im Sinne von ''infolge der Entscheidung'' (vgl. diesen anderen Thread).


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Nun ja, vielleicht ist das eher eine nicht besonders gut geglückte Übersetzung. Wahrscheinlich eine wörtliche Übersetzung. Es ist also zweifelhaft, ob man das als natürliche deutsche Doppelverneinung bezeichnen kann.


Ich habe "nichts von Niemandem" schon oft gehört.

Ich denke, es würde sich sehr leicht als Apposition aufösen ("Parrallel"- statt "Reihenschaltung").
,,Wir haben _nichts, von niemandem,_ über unsere eigene Vergangenheit zu lernen'."
Aber so empfinde ich es nicht. Die Wendung selbst ist recht üblich und zumindest regional idiomatisch. Die einfachste Erklärung: Verstärkung der Verneinung.

Prescriptiv könnte man es als mangelnde Performance auffassen. (In der Art: Doppelte Verneinung gibt es nicht, wenn man sie trotzdem verwendet, ist es falsch.)

PS: Ich würde es eher schon als Relikt in Form einer festen Wendung ansehen. Eine "klassische Form" wäre: "Keine Kartoffeln gibt es nicht." (Nicht-Standarddeutsch)

2. PS: Es gibt auch "von nichts und von Niemandem" - daher könnte es auch stammen.  (Es wäre dann eine Art "Zeugma" - falsche Zusammenfassung - im zeitgenössischen Deutsch.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Wieso, das ist doch eine übliche Formulierung?


Ich finde es sehr ungewöhnlich. Vielleicht wisst ihr einfach mehr als ich 😄


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich finde es sehr ungewöhnlich.



Ich hab's schon gehört, würde es  standsprachlich aber nicht verwenden.



Hutschi said:


> Die einfachste Erklärung: Verstärkung der Verneinung.


Als _Verstärkung der Verneinung_ kenne ich "nichts und wieder nichts":
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich hab's schon gehört, würde es stand[ard]sprachlich aber nicht verwenden.


Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, es schonmal gehört zu haben. Aber es ist natürlich möglich, dass es zumindest umgangssprachlich eine gewisse Verbreitung hat.

Ein einziger Treffer im DWDS-Korpus. Es dürfte sich dabei ebenfalls um eine Übersetzung handeln:


> 1–1 von 1 Treffer
> 
> 
> 1:
> Riedel, Susanne: Eine Frau aus Amerika, Berlin: Berlin Verlag 2003, S. 189
> 
> »Ich«, sagt Sharon, »verlange in der Hinsicht nichts von niemandem.
> 
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> Als _Verstärkung der Verneinung_ kenne ich "nichts und wieder nichts":
> Google Books Ngram Viewer


Hier ist es standardsprachlich und eine klare "Parallelschaltung".


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, es schonmal gehört zu haben. Aber es ist natürlich möglich, dass es zumindest umgangssprachlich eine gewisse Verbreitung hat.


Mir ist diese Verstärkung bestens vertraut, entweder umgangssprachlich oder um einem besonderen rhetorischen Effekt zu erzielen, was i.d.R. Schriftsprache ausschließt. Darum wirst Du auch wenig Treffer in Korpora finden und darum schrieb ich:


berndf said:


> Da es Wiedergabe gesprochen Textes war, hat er der Autor wohl diese sehr umgangssprachliche Formulierung gewählt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Selbst wenn es umgangssprachlich üblich sein sollte, stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob es sich um eine passende Übersetzung handelt. Drückt der Außenminister der Türkei sich in offiziellen Verlautbarungen tatsächlich sehr ugs. aus? Oder hat er sich standardsprachlich ausgedrückt? Hat er eine doppelte Verneinung verwendet, die in der türkischen Standardsprache üblich ist? Wir wissen es nicht, fürchte ich.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Selbst wenn es umgangssprachlich üblich sein sollte, stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob es sich um eine passende Übersetzung handelt. Drückt der Außenminister der Türkei sich in offiziellen Verlautbarungen tatsächlich sehr ugs. aus? Oder hat er sich standardsprachlich ausgedrückt? Hat er eine doppelte Verneinung verwendet, die in der türkischen Standardsprache üblich ist? Wir wissen es nicht, fürchte ich.


Es ist, wie gesagt, zu rhetorischen Zwecken auch in nicht-umgangssprachlicher gesprochenen Sprache denkbar und insofern ist die Übersetzung vom Register her nicht unpassend. Wie Türkisch doppelte Verneinung handhabt, ist dabei nicht wichtig.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Es ist, wie gesagt, zu rhetorischen Zwecken auch in nicht-umgangssprachlicher gesprochenen Sprache denkbar


Ja, für dich, offensichtlich.


----------



## berndf

Das wäre ja auch nicht das einzige Beispiel, wo sich auch in Standardsprache unter bestimmten Umständen verstärkende oder kongruente doppelte Verneinung gehalten hat, sofern keine Mehrdeutigkeit mit sich aufhebender doppelten Verneinung besteht. Ich denke hier vor allem so etwas hier, was recht verbreitet ist: _Niemand weiß, ob er es kann, bevor er es nicht versucht hat_.


----------



## anahiseri

Wenn die doppelte Verneinung auf türkisch korrekt ist (wie z.B. auf Spanisch), könnte es sich un einen Ausrutscher bei einer schnellen übersetzung handeln. Deutsche Standardsprache ist das m. E. nicht.
Auch im Falle, dass der türkische Minister einen Grammatikfehler gemacht hat, würde ich es nicht für empfehlenswert halten, diesen in der Deutschübersetzung beizubehalten.


----------



## anahiseri

Ich war neugierig und hab es in der Wikipedia nachgeschlagen: in der Tat, die doppelte Verneinung wird in der türkischen Sprache verwendet und ist (zumindest teilweise)  sogar obligatorisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, für dich, offensichtlich.


Wenn man es nicht spezifisch gelernt hat, weiß man nicht, dass die eigene Sprache umgangssprachlich vom Standard abweicht, insbesondere, wenn der Standard prescriptiv festgelegt ist und von Alltagssprache abweicht. (Ich spreche nicht von Dialekten.)
Meist gibt es eher weniger Probleme, wenn der Standard deskriptiv ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Du solltest deinen eigenen, dialektbeeinflussten Sprachgebrauch nicht als gesamtdeutsch üblich hinstellen.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich hab jetzt mal in meiner alten Duden-Grammatik nachgeschaut (_Der Duden in 10 Bänden_, Band 4, *1984*):
> 
> 
> 
> Bis ins 19. Jahrhundert konnte eine Verdoppelung der Negation im deutschen Satz eine Verstärkung der Negation bedeuten:
> [Beispiele]
> In Dialekten und landschaftlichen Umgangssprachen hat sich das teilweise bis heute erhalten:
> [Beispiele]
> *Sonst heben sich in der Gegenwartssprache zwei Verneinungen im selben Satz auf, d. h., die Aussage ist bejahend:
> Kein einziger ist nicht gekommen. ( = Alle sind gekommen.)*
> (Abschnitt 2.8.3, Ziffer 1156, S. 644f.)
Click to expand...




Hutschi said:


> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Dialekten und landschaftlichen Umgangssprachen hat sich das teilweise bis heute erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich stamme aus so einer Gegend.
Click to expand...


Was in der Duden-Grammatik steht, ist deskriptiv. Doppelte Verneinung als Verstärkung der Negation ist im Standarddeutschen nicht üblich und deshalb kein Teil von Standarddeutsch. Das ist nur eine Beschreibung von Tatsachen und keine willkürliche Vorschrift.

Aber vielleicht habe ich dich missverstanden. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, worauf du hinauswillst:


Hutschi said:


> Wenn man es nicht spezifisch gelernt hat, weiß man nicht, dass die eigene Sprache umgangssprachlich vom Standard abweicht, insbesondere, wenn der Standard prescriptiv festgelegt ist und von Alltagssprache abweicht. (Ich spreche nicht von Dialekten.)
> Meist gibt es eher weniger Probleme, wenn der Standard deskriptiv ist.


Wen meinst du mit „man“? Mich?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich meine damit, nochmal ganz deutlich: Man muss erst wissen, das etwas nicht zu Standarddeutsch gehört, was man gelernt hat. Mit "man" meine ich "jeder, dem man es vorwirft, weil er es verwendet oder der es einfach so verwendet."
Ich brauchte für einiges lange Zeit, dazu gehört  "doppelte Verneinung" und "doppelter Plusquamperfekt", beide sehr nützliche Formen. Beide sind aber nicht standardsprachlich. Umgangssprachlich ist zumindest das Letzte in vielen Teilen Deutschlands korrekt. Die doppelte Verneinung kommt außerhalb von Dialekten nur noch in wenigen Fällen vor, sie ist nicht als standardsprachlich kodifiziert.




Schlabberlatz said:


> Was in der Duden-Grammatik steht, ist deskriptiv  . Doppelte Verneinung als Verstärkung der Negation ist im Standarddeutschen nicht üblich und deshalb kein Teil von Standarddeutsch. Das ist nur eine Beschreibung von Tatsachen und keine willkürliche Vorschrift.


Da sind wir uns fast einig. Nur: Wenn etwas standardsprachlich ist, genügt es immer einer Vorschrift, es ist kodifiziert.

Das Problem ist nur: Wie erkennt man bei etwas, was zur Alltagssprache im eigenen Lebensbereich gehört, dass es nicht standardsprachlich ist? Man muss es lernen. Und man muss lernen, wo man etwas nicht sagen darf.


Der standardisierte Teil überlappt sich stark mit der Alltagssprache.  Ein großer Teil der Alltagssprache ist standardsprachlich.

Und die Alltagssprache/Umgangssprache hat einen hohen Wert, sie ist keine "falsche Sprache". Nur in standardsprachlichem Kontext sind Teile davon falsch.


----------



## elroy

anahiseri said:


> die doppelte Verneinung wird in der türkischen Sprache verwendet und ist (zumindest teilweise) sogar obligatorisch.


Ich glaube, in diesem Fall hätte man sogar eine _dreifache_ Verneinung im Türkischen:

Geçmişimiz hakkında *hiç* *kimse*den öğrenecek *hiçbir* şeyimiz *yok*.

Wörtlich: Wir haben *nicht nichts* von *niemandem *über unsere Vergangenheit zu lernen.

(Hoffentlich kann @Jennifer Weiss oder @Rallino die Richtigkeit meines türkischen Satzes bestätigen oder widerlegen!)


----------



## Şafak

Geçmişimiz hakkında *hiç* *kimse*den öğrenecek *hiçbir* şeyimiz *yok*.

Yes, this is how it works.


----------



## Hutschi

In Deutsch: Nichts und rein gar nichts ... (Parallel, deshalb im Standard) ..., von niemandem


----------



## Rallino

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, in diesem Fall hätte man sogar eine _dreifache_ Verneinung im Türkischen:
> 
> Geçmişimiz hakkında *hiç* *kimse*den öğrenecek *hiçbir* şeyimiz *yok*.
> 
> Wörtlich: Wir haben *nicht nichts* von *niemandem *über unsere Vergangenheit zu lernen.
> 
> (Hoffentlich kann @Jennifer Weiss oder @Rallino die Richtigkeit meines türkischen Satzes bestätigen oder widerlegen!)





Jennifer Weiss said:


> Geçmişimiz hakkında *hiç* *kimse*den öğrenecek *hiçbir* şeyimiz *yok*.
> 
> Yes, this is how it works.


Eine solche dreifache Verneinung könnte vielleicht theoretisch funktionieren, aber in Wirklichkeit klingt sie mir sehr schlecht auf Grund der doppelten Verwendung von "hiç".

Das Türkische Minister hat auf Türkisch "*Hiç kimseden* tarihimiz hakkında ders alacak *değiliz*," gesagt, und dieser Satz würde wörtlich übersetzt als: "Wir sind diejenigen, die Unterrichte von *niemandem *über unsere Geshichte nehmen würden, *nicht*."
--> Zum Vergleich mit Englisch: _We're not ones who would take lessons from anyone_.

Das ist ein korrekter Türkischer Satz, und seine Bedeutung ist: "Wir würden keinen Unterricht über unsere Geschichte von jemandem da draußen nehmen." oder "Niemand ist in der Lage, uns etwas über unsere Geshichte zu lehren."

Ich verstehe, dass das doppelte Negativ auf Deutsch nicht sehr schön oder logisch klingt, aber das ist der einzige Weg in Türkisch, es zu sagen.


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> Eine solche dreifache Verneinung könnte vielleicht theoretisch funktionieren, aber in Wirklichkeit klingt sie mir sehr schlecht auf Grund der doppelten Verwendung von "hiç".


Rallino Bey, im Türkischen Satz (Geçmişimiz hakkında hiç kimseden öğrenecek hiçbir şeyimiz yok) kann man "hiç" nicht weglassen, glaubst du so nicht? Bence olamaz. "Hiç kimseden tarihimiz hakkında ders alacak değiliz" ist natürlich ein besserer und viel leichter zu verstehnder Satz.


----------



## Rallino

"Geçmişimiz hakkında hiç kimseden öğrenecek bir şeyimiz yok" (ohne das zweite hiç) ist ja ein sehr guter Satz.  Deine Version könnte man vielleicht in unachtsamer Sprache verwenden, aber es klingt nicht sehr gut für mich. Aber das ist der Deutsche Forum. Zöger nicht, im Türkischen Forum eine Diskussion darüber zu beginnen.


----------

